# Cremina



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Collected the cremina this evening, nice and easy transaction so thanks to @Chainlinephil really pleased with it.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

New machine steamwanditis 🤒


----------



## tonejac (Oct 10, 2020)

Curious to hear what your prep routine is with the Niche into the 49mm portafilter.

(BTW, I'm planning to get your same set up this December)


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Use the niche cup and a 49mm funnel, remove funnel, quick tap to settle and tamp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

First upgrades are on, have to say the craftsmanship and finish is unbelievable from @Nicknak ;. 
Some more changes to come....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

KTD said:


> First upgrades are on, have to say the craftsmanship and finish is unbelievable from@Nicknak ;.
> Some more changes to come....
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. I think I'm missing out on the Thuya train

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> First upgrades are on, have to say the craftsmanship and finish is unbelievable from @Nicknak ;.
> Some more changes to come....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looking good .. That is a lovely looking machine you have there.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Creativeworks bottomless portafilter fits like a glove, not cheap especially after import duty but it's really well made. Boiler and steam cap stickers to bring the red in a bit but am still inclined to have a colour change!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

